# [ODMP] Metropolitan Police Department, District of Columbia ~ August 10, 2005



## Guest (Aug 20, 2005)

A Police Officer with the Metropolitan Police Department was killed in the line of duty on August 10, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17839*

Police Officer James McBride 
*Metropolitan Police Department
District of Columbia*
End of Watch: Wednesday, August 10, 2005

Biographical Info
*Age:* 25
*Tour of Duty:* 2 yr
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Duty related illness
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, August 10, 2005
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Officer McBride died as a result of hyponatremia (over-hydration as the result of drinking too much water) while participating in a strenuous bicycle patrol training course. During a 12-mile training ride on the second day of the course, Officer McBride drank as much as three gallons of water. When the ride completed Officer McBride complained about feeling ill. Thinking that he was dehydrated, he sat out the next portion of training.

Paramedics were summoned to the academy after another officer became injured. One of the paramedics noticed that Officer McBride was vomiting and convulsing and he was transported to Washington Hospital Center where he died.

Officer McBride had served with the Metropolitan Police Department for 2 years. He had been awarded the 1st District's Rookie of the Year the previous year.


----------

